# Vizsla glorious sleep positions



## Cbondmck (Nov 27, 2020)

Our grand champion 3 year old Nelson is a glorious sleeper both on top of and under the covers. Splaying himself across the bed as if prepared for his next Doggie Hustler cover......


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Welcome to the club!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

no shame


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gabica said:


> no shame


That's an awesome "crate". More like his own bedroom


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> That's an awesome "crate". More like his own bedroom


Both boys have one, they were tailor made. It was my birthday present last year .


----------



## Cbondmck (Nov 27, 2020)

And the judges give our GC Nelson “best in show” for his creative yet poetic leg extension while maintaining maximum bodily exposure !


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Our 3-yr old male and 1-yr old female. Their sleeping positions are hysterical.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

I wonder if any other dogs sleep like this?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Vizslas are famous for several things, their sleeping positions are one of those.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Another Gem*









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Frida010 said:


> View attachment 103134


Where did you get that bed? Been hunting for one!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

It’s called the Snoozer Cozy Cave and can be bought on their own website (search via Google because it’s different in EU and USA) and via Amazon.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we had one for Bende when he was a puppy, it was from Groupon.


----------



## slim (Oct 27, 2019)

Most of the time he is entirely out of the basket with just his butt inside it.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Has to be a V thing, rigth? My late cocker spaniel NEVER slept like this.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

